# Need help in NE area



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Is anyone able to have someone tag along on Tuesday? I have a member of the Browns looking to get out and I can't take him this year. PM me with questions. Thanks -Brian

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Walleye Rap (May 7, 2011)

Sure Buckhunter I have the week off from work. I will send you a pm.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Sure I'll take Weeden out and get him lost in the woods.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Seriously? Didn't think I placed this in the joke forum. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

You mentioned the Clowns.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

I mentioned a friend of mine who happens to play for them. And unlike yourself someone offered something useful. End of discussion have a nice day. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

For someone who plays for the Browns he should be able to get a guide

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Is anyone able to have someone tag along on Tuesday? I have a member of the Browns looking to get out and I can't take him this year. PM me with questions. Thanks -Brian
> 
> Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Why is it a secret as to who it is?..just wondering...I'm sure we all would like to know...and the weeden comment was funny...he beat me to it.


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Its not a secret to the guy nice enough to have him out this morning. Look I asked a simple question to help a friend out. Not intended for the jokes and such. If you knew some of them like I do outside of the stadium your reactions would be the same as mine. 



Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Its not a secret to the guy nice enough to have him out this morning. Look I asked a simple question to help a friend out. Not intended for the jokes and such. If you knew some of them like I do outside of the stadium your reactions would be the same as mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Did you help Peyton get that monster a couple years ago?


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

No I did not. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Buckhunter1206 said:


> No I did not.
> 
> Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ok. I saw photos when he took it to the taxidermist in NE Ohio . Real nice buck.


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

I believe he was out with Joe Thomas. I may be wrong. 

Sent from my LIFE PLAY using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Got a few hundred acres ...PM me is this player wants to tag along

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Ok. I saw photos when he took it to the taxidermist in NE Ohio . Real nice buck.


Here is Peyton's buck from a couple years ago. Taxidermist had just finished it when I went to pick my buck up


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I would just like to know if he was able to connect with a deer?


----------

